

Yahoo’s ‘Manhattan’ To Rescue Web From the iPad - wijnglas
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2011/11/yahoos-manhattan/

======
pavel_lishin
> “From modules and widgets, we came to ‘mojits,” Fernandez-Ruiz says. “And
> this became Mojito.”

Midgets, gotcha.

